# New place in KW for the gearheads!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

A heads up to the people in the Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge/Guelph area. I just discovered a new guitar shop! It's called Bob's Guitar Service. Greco (Dave) and I went by to check the place out today. We also tipped him off to Guitars Canada. Hopefully he'll show up in the dealer emporium soon!

Nice shop, very homey atmosphere and some nice gear for sale. He has an association with Capsule Music out of Toronto so there's likely to be some interesting vintage items coming through there!

Bob Egan is a really nice guy who's been around the musical block and great to chat with. Aside from guitar repair he also has an amp tech on site. Much needed in this area!

I have no affiliation but I'm happy to promote a local guy who appears to be doing it right! Here's the article that tipped me off to him.

http://www.echoweekly.com/8970-The+Culture+Of+Strings.htm


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to my good friend Hamstrung (Dan) for taking me along to check out the "new place in town" and for posting this. 
Hamstrung's post, combined with the (linked) article, really says everything. 

Bob's Guitar Service certainly has a great vibe, relaxed and very friendly !!

I didn't go there with any GAS today......... however ............. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bob Egan of Blue Rodeo?

Peace, Mooh.

Edit...Never mind, I read the link after the fact. Cool.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds like a cool business concept he has cooking. If some success sprouts from that, maybe we'll see similar business models like that in the music retail/services sector sprout up in other locales. This place will be on my "hit list" next time I venture to KW.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What guitars can we expect when we go in?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> What guitars can we expect when we go in?


I believe the selection will be pretty fluid as he gets most of his stock from Capsule Music in Toronto plus he does consignment. If you see anything on their website you like he'll be able to get it to the Kitchener store if it isn't already there as I understand it. 
He had a range of guitars on the wall there from an old vintage Gibson acoustic to Asian imports (and a lot in between!). Some old amps too!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Awesome.

I'd love to check it out sometime. Perhaps I'll schedule a day of it and we (myself, Greco and you) can have a browse-n'-jam


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Budda said:


> What guitars can we expect when we go in?


there's a sweet rosewood tele, a shyboy tele or two, a nice old southern jumbo, a cool petite bouche - it's a cool space and bob's a nice fella - he's tweaking my pedal steel for me at this point - nice to know there's someone in the area for steel repairs


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the link. My Strat needs a fret-dress too......just in time


----------

